# Bean a While



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

By a while it has been I mean my last post was on 18/12/13!

My prolonged absence has nothing to do with a lack of interest in coffee or the forum itself, but a rather trying period in both private life and with my business which are now both turned around (minus a few years on my life expectancy) so I hope to regain some zen and balance things a little better. A natural place to start is to get back into coffee geekery with the good folk of CFUK!

I have been looking around a bit recently as a bit of a catch up, feeling like a noob again! But in the off period I have still been enjoying coffee and following bits here and there where I can. Special reserved apologies to Shrink, got your message from a year ago, I will reply shortly









Anyway re-introduction over, looking forward to getting stuck in again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome back. Glad to hear things are back on track for you. Sounds like a nightmare but the future is brighter and coffee can come up again in the importance rankings!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome Back !!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome back, EK43 is the new king of grinders and people dont really tamp anymore, more kind of brush the top of the puck with the tamper and call it a day. Cant think of much else that has changed!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Welcome back, EK43 is the new king of grinders and people dont really tamp anymore, more kind of brush the top of the puck with the tamper and call it a day. Cant think of much else that has changed!


Haha! Nice summary. Yes EK43s are everywhere, although they now seemed to have been quarantined to the brew benches and its Clima Pro all the way for espresso. At least that's the way I'm seeing it in the shaggy beard, slicked back cafes I've been frequenting. Maybe we've all been cutting back on sugar given it is now the worlds evil and are therefore desperately trying to find it anywhere else we can?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> Haha! Nice summary. Yes EK43s are everywhere, although they now seemed to have been quarantined to the brew benches and its Clima Pro all the way for espresso. At least that's the way I'm seeing it in the shaggy beard, slicked back cafes I've been frequenting. Maybe we've all been cutting back on sugar given it is now the worlds evil and are therefore desperately trying to find it anywhere else we can?


I'm swimming against the tide when it comes to sugar!

But yea, it did seem to be a passing fad with the EK, its still lauded as being the best for certain types of coffee but I think it just didn't fit into the workflow of many cafes.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome back. Great to see some familiar names from way back popping back in. We've had visitors from 2008 recently too.


----------

